# use of old dishpro equipment with FTA receivers



## SCORP

I am trying to use old dishnetwork dishpro LNBs and new DISEQC switch to get some free channels using FTA receiver(Coolsat 5000). Are these two compatible? Sometimes I get the signal from the echostar satellites but some other time they are missing. 

Later on I plan to move the dish to point at different satellite but before I undertake that hard work, I was wondering if these two equipments were compatible. I also read in the forum elsewhere that old legacy LNBs work absolutely fine with Disceqc switch. Can some experts throw some light on this matter please. Thanks


----------



## FTA Michael

First, this really belongs in the FTA section.

Yes, old legacy LNBFs work fine with a DiSEqC switch; that's how I pick up Canadian radio stations in the clear from ExpressVu. Newer LNBFs have internal switches that don't work well with DiSEqC, and that sounds like what you've got.

The legacy LNBFs and small dish will get you a very small number of TV channels in the clear on the Echostar satellites, and only some barker TV channels on a dependable basis on the Bell satellites. Their best use in a true FTA system is to pick up the dozens of audio channels in the clear on the satellites that transmit to circular LNBFs. To pick up TV stations on other satellites, you need a linear Ku-band LNBF and a large-enough dish.


----------



## rvd420

SCORP said:


> I am trying to use old dishnetwork dishpro LNBs and new DISEQC switch to get some free channels using FTA receiver(Coolsat 5000). Are these two compatible? Sometimes I get the signal from the echostar satellites but some other time they are missing.
> 
> Later on I plan to move the dish to point at different satellite but before I undertake that hard work, I was wondering if these two equipments were compatible. I also read in the forum elsewhere that old legacy LNBs work absolutely fine with Disceqc switch. Can some experts throw some light on this matter please. Thanks


Its hard to say without knowing exactly what hardware you have.
I can give you some basics.

1st. DIshpro is bandstacked. All TPs are V. the TPs that would be H are shifted up 1000 mhz from its original position. (ie if TP12200 was h on dishpro it would show up on a blind scan as 13220)

2nd: Dishpro uses Diseq switching. A DP Twin has 119 on Diseq port 1 and 110 on Diseq on Port 2.


----------



## SCORP

rvd420 said:


> Its hard to say without knowing exactly what hardware you have.
> I can give you some basics.
> 
> 1st. DIshpro is bandstacked. All TPs are V. the TPs that would be H are shifted up 1000 mhz from its original position. (ie if TP12200 was h on dishpro it would show up on a blind scan as 13220)
> 
> 2nd: Dishpro uses Diseq switching. A DP Twin has 119 on Diseq port 1 and 110 on Diseq on Port 2.


Well as far as the hardware, I have dual LNBF part #BS1B2UP201M pointing at 110 and 119 and second dish with single LNBF part # BS1B2UP101M pointing at 61.5. Three feeds go to Dp 34 switch ( this I use to connect to my DN DVR) and from the out port all 3 feeds to another disceqc switch to Cool sat 5000.

I do get some channels on Cool sat and the reception is good. But when I am switchign channels, sometimes when you go back to the channel, its missing. Is dp 34 creating this problem? Under blind scan I do pick up some channels on H tp also. Please let me know.


----------



## kenglish

I heard, from an engineer at DISH Network, that the DISHPro version of DiSEqC is not exactly the same as the "real" DiSEqC 2.0. So, there might be some issues with trying to run a DISHPro switch with other receivers. You could use the LNBFs, and buy a regular DiSEqC switch.


----------



## Elchucko

The DP34 is a DiSEqC switch. Ports 1-3 are DiSEqC inputs 1-3. 

With the DishPro stacked LNBFs you change polarity by changing the LNB's LO frequency so:

DBS band: 11250 and 14350
FSS band: 10750 and 13850

The additonal DiSEqC switch in the line is causing the intermittent reception. Remove it and set up your FTA receiver as if you had 6 satellites, using the appropriate LOs, or set up 3 satellites and do the math to change the frequency for the opposite polarity by plus or minus 3100(14350-11250=3100).


----------



## euro_boy

Elchucko said:


> The DP34 is a DiSEqC switch. Ports 1-3 are DiSEqC inputs 1-3.


Is the same true about DPP44? Can I use it with an FTA receiver and have inputs connected to 4 FSS/DBS LNBs?

Thanks,


----------

